
Ask HN: Websites and contents for Kids? - strooper
I am tired of showing my kids (3-5 years) youtube videos of animals, blippi, Kids TV and so on. Despite being addictive and informative, I somehow (strongly) feel video consumption may dumb the kids down.<p>I guess, many of us have worked on, and&#x2F;or explored some of the web contents for own kids during the Covid-19 stay home time.<p>What are some of the interactive, informative, inspiring, educational, funny web sites, games, contents that you have come across and tried for your kids?<p>Please share. :)
======
cycomanic
Khan academy kids is one of the goto things we are using, they also really
like tuxracer. Generally I try to limit screen time and try many offline games
(I can recommend moebius noodles and avoid hard work has books for
mathematically inspired games).

~~~
gingerlime
+1 for Khan Academy kids. My 6 year old is not a native English speaker, but
his English (+maths) really improved after using it. He also learned some
stuff about animals and a few other things. It's really well made. It has some
gamification elements that are very sweet and keep him motivated. I wish there
something even close for other languages.

------
60secz
[https://www.splashlearn.com/](https://www.splashlearn.com/) has some good
math games

